# Where to buy Niftech Products?



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Besides going through Niftech which online stores carry their products?

Thanks

RC


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

I can order from them what are you looking for shoot me an email................


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

sent you e-mail

Thanks

RC


----------



## Roadsplat (Oct 28, 2002)

Can anyone tell me any place else to get Niftech products? Or do I have to go through Niftech directly?

Thanks

RC


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

You got mail back......................


----------



## briano_72 (Jan 21, 2006)

Roadsplat said:


> Can anyone tell me any place else to get Niftech products? Or do I have to go through Niftech directly?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> RC


my lhs has em, but its in pittsburgh.


----------

